# Okay Pre- The 3 week Pinking Enough Period



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What else is there, surely amongst all the Breeders who visit this website there are more signs? 

I am so impatient.....  

Sleepiness ?

Not eat wet food  ? Although I just gave her some Encore and she likes that.

Anything else ?

We are possibly on day 9 btw!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I know exactly how you feel!

The 3 w/w for pink nips is endless it seems. I am on day 14 and still no obvious pinking but she is sleeping more and eating more......hopefully will know for sure by next week....fingers x!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

More affectionate, eating more, not coming back into call (Although this can happen if they have a false pregnancy too) but those illusive pink nipples, in maiden queens, is a sure thing


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So about now, possibly, eggs migrate down the oviducts and into the uterine horns. The migration contines to enable even spacing of the embryos. During this migration the eggs will grow to Blastocystes. On the 14th the blastocystes implant the wall of the uterous. Then these shall grow into embryos.  If she is. 

Yours will have done this 2 flowers. Last week.

Poppy sleeps 99.5% of the time and has done since I caught Ice with her on the stairs, she gave him a good swipe and rolled over.

She is very loving anyway so that's difficult, she is eating like a horse, or a dog possibly, she has started refusing wet food, so i am throwing in bits of raw again. What else... she has started ratching the pc screen in the morning when I am on PF. No interest in Ice, she plays with him whe he is though.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone any pink nipples today ?

We are on day 14 or 16, we have no heat symptoms as yet, we sleep a lot, have gone off cheese & ham and our nipples are pinkish at night-time, then back to normal next day!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Anyone any pink nipples today ?
> 
> We are on day 14 or 16, we have no heat symptoms as yet, we sleep a lot, have gone off cheese & ham and our nipples are pinkish at night-time, then back to normal next day!


Very interesting! enough about you though, hows Poppy today? :cornut:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> Very interesting! enough about you though, hows Poppy today? :cornut:


lol! :blushing:

Yes Poppy's fine. just being Poppy, although OH did say last night "Oh my gawd, look at the size of her" and I was saying "where?" in her abdomen ? or round her tummy? He thinks just overall weight.

Her teaties (made up word) are pink at night. Other than that...... I think I may need a hobby on top of this hobby to take my mind of this hobby for a while. If I read another Cat Breeding book I may go into season!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Mellowma,

My girl is on day 20 from first possible mating and we got pink nips on day 16. Just four at first and now all are very pink and most are double their size  She is also looking rounder and sleeping quite a bit, so all the signs are there that she is pregnant.......!

Fingers x for you!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There is also something that has never been mentioned in cat books, but when you know your girl and have had a few litters under your belt, you will notice.

About 7-10 days after a successful mating, you will look at your girl and suddenly think: Your coat is looking nice, my love!... sleek and shiny.... smooth..... 

In my experience that is THE FIRST sign of pregnancy. Won't happen if you look out for it, but if you have a lot of contact with your cats it is a slight & subtle change that happens just after the embryos become implanted.... and you could easily miss it unless you have had prior experience.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Poppy is calling again, although not out loud, Ice was paying her more attention than ever last night and now she is rolling around and looking out of the window lots so I am thinking she will starting calling (outwardly like last time) today or tomorrow, I touched the back of her legs and she started padding but will not let him near her.

My question is should I take her to a more experienced stud or leave her here with Ice in the hope they figure things out. If I take her to a stud (it's free as lady is using Ice when/if ready) and I could keep a kitten, possibly..... ??

I wuld like Ice/Poppy kittens but perhaps I have to wait until next year or a little longer this year or.......... ?

What would you do ? Anyone ?

Congratulations on your girl 2flowers. 

Poppy pinks right up before her calls which makes it double confusing and she was very pink yesterday.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, Tyla is still keeping me guessing, so I would say she wasnt...no calling and nearly at 5 weeks, and no signs of pink nipples


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Awww!! I was keeping everything crossed that she was indeed preggers! Keep an eye on her though - one of the girls appeared to come into call (although not a big call) a week or so after she'd been mated. I did the "oh well, not pregnant" thing. Turns out she WAS pregnant and the babies were born right on the 65 days from her first mating (she wasn't mated again when she appeared to have a mini call). It could be hormones playing up or it could be that she isn't pregnant at all. I'd be tempted to leave her this time and have a stud on standby for next time, if it turns out that she isn't pregnant. You never know tho - Ice maybe ready and willing by then!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm Yes, she is just swiping Ice in the face and rolling over lot's whe he goes near her, then she falls asleep again. I cannot believe a cat can sleep so much. She seems a tad confused, I don't blame her, so am I. 

I feel a bit envious of these cats who escape once and come back pregnant!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well Poppy cat is not acting in season today at all. I give up. What will be will be, when-ever that may be.  

I am just going to leave her and see what happens, Ice came in last night and is still very interested in her but she was still not interested in him, that could come in a day or so though.......

She would be on day 16 or 18 depending on which matings I go by, her teats/nipples are very pink, she may be just coming up to coming into call again or pregnant.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> She would be on day 16 or 18 depending on which matings I go by, her teats/nipples are very pink, she may be just coming up to coming into call again or pregnant.


Are her nipples bigger too? I think an increase in size combined with the pinking would suggest she is pregnant!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> Are her nipples bigger too? I think an increase in size combined with the pinking would suggest she is pregnant!


Hmmm I don't think so. She has ran away again, she getting a tad sick of me prodding her, I mean what's with all the sleeping and acting pregnant?

With Misty I didn't even want kittens.  Although they were very lovely and I wouldn't be here if she didn't, it's just very frustrating.

Thankfully I start work again in a few weeks, take my mind of it!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I have given up and think that Tyla is NOT pregnant now, so waiting for her to call...now we have the wait for Frankie, but I think if she doesnt call this week, then she is  She is prolific and calls nearly all the time!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I tried to uoload photos as she looks HUGE, honestly filling out big time,sleeping 99.5% of time, no padding when touching near her bottom, although I wasn't touching her bottom at all.. 

So confusing. To be continued/......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey it all sounds very confusing,lol, glad im not a breeder, its enough to turn your hair grey !!!!!!!:lol:..:lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I spoke with my Vet friend last night and he said he still thinks she *is* indeed pregnant, he said Ice will still try to mate with her but she won't be receptive, which is happening and her nipples are very pink and she is very round and she is eating drinking lots.

So........


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I spoke with my Vet friend last night and he said he still thinks she *is* indeed pregnant, he said Ice will still try to mate with her but she won't be receptive, which is happening and her nipples are very pink and she is very round and she is eating drinking lots.
> 
> So........


Oooooh sounds very positive, exciting times, guess its just waiting now, how long is t before you can have her scanned to confirm it?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fifibelle said:


> Oooooh sounds very positive, exciting times, guess its just waiting now, how long is t before you can have her scanned to confirm it?


I could have her scanned just now, but have an outstanding bill of £350 for some tests I had done on them! 

So, no scan just patience.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> I could have her scanned just now, but have an outstanding bill of £350 for some test I had done!
> 
> So, no scan just patience.


awwwwww how exciting, fingers crossed,


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I spoke with my Vet friend last night and he said he still thinks she *is* indeed pregnant, he said Ice will still try to mate with her but she won't be receptive, which is happening and her nipples are very pink and she is very round and she is eating drinking lots.
> 
> So........


That's good news ...my girl is approx 3 weeks pregnant and her stomach already looks rounder too!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> That's good news ...my girl is approx 3 weeks pregnant and her stomach already looks rounder too!


Apparently (after much searching) I found that the female has a hormone surge around the time she *would* have been coming back into season and another around day 40ish, I am thinking the padding during the week was this, Poppy was also sick last night. yay!

What is your estimated due date ?


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Apparently (after much searching) I found that the female has a hormone surge around the time she *would* have been coming back into season and another around day 40ish, I am thinking the padding during the week was this, Poppy was also sick last night. yay!
> 
> What is your estimated due date ?


That's interesting about the surge....EDD is 30th April...so excited!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

2flowers said:


> That's good news ...my girl is approx 3 weeks pregnant and her stomach already looks rounder too!


Our girl is at the pink nip stage - all being well we should have babies 3rd May. 

She is usually all for my OH but is all for me at the mo and very grouchy around the other 2 cats if that is any help Mellowma

D xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Our girl is at the pink nip stage - all being well we should have babies 3rd May.
> 
> She is usually all for my OH but is all for me at the mo and very grouchy around the other 2 cats if that is any help Mellowma
> 
> D xx


We (if) she is would be May 6th or 4th depending on what day she ovulated but that is day 65.

I am 99.9.5% sure she is now.

Deedeeedee your girl River is very lovely.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Frankie is quite


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mochali said:


> Frankie is quite


quite  or quiet 

Poppy still quiet.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh its all very exciting, bet your over the moon Mellowma:thumbup:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> quite  or quiet
> 
> Poppy still quiet.


Quiet :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fifibelle said:


> Oh its all very exciting, bet your over the moon Mellowma:thumbup:


Oh yes, only 6 weeks to go..... I cannot wait to see Ice/Poppy kittens. Mistys were lovely but the pedigree was shullbite so it's nice knowing I am breeding with 0.0% cross overs and Poppys coat and Ices perfect litle nose.

Oh I cannot wait to see them!!

Today I will be googling "feline pregnancy - day 22", yesterday was spent googling either day 19 or 21 (depending on which one she ovulated on) I even know what the featus looks like.

What on earth am I going to do for the next 6 weeks? Her kittens are due the same week I collect my new girl!

The 62 year old lady who came to visit cannot get her head around the fact that the kittens may not be all mitted as mitted to mitted produces colourpoint, 25% (possibly) 25% bicolour (possibly) and 50% mitted.

She also wants "one like Poppy, a white one" (Poppy is blue mitted)?!



Mochali said:


> Quiet :thumbup:


Ah so you will be quite happy!  :thumbup:

Yay lot's of babies.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Tyla's calling  but Frankie is showing signs of being preggers!!! Purry and hasnt come back into call!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mochali said:


> Tyla's calling  but Frankie is showing signs of being preggers!!! Purry and hasnt come back into call!!!


1 out of 3 isn't bad !


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

One out of Two...hehehe


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh 2, well that's even better. I can only have this one litter this year . I intend to enjoy every minute of it!

6 weeks to go then, kittens for 13 weeks, except one who is staying longer, due to holidays, may be more, with the time of year?

The same week Poppy is due I have another arrival joining us, so fun and games starting from May! 

Her teats are hugely pink now. I see the "pinking up" terms now. Her coat is thicker than normal, so I shall watch out for that next year too. mahoosive excitement!! :thumbup:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Woohoo!! A big :thumbup: for Poppy! Better get that cigar ready for Ice too. 4 weeks til you see/feel them moving around! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> Woohoo!! A big :thumbup: for Poppy! Better get that cigar ready for Ice too. 4 weeks til you see/feel them moving around! I'm so excited for you.


Me tooo!!! :thumbup: :lol::lol:

Possibly a little over excited!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Mochali said:


> Tyla's calling  but Frankie is showing signs of being preggers!!! Purry and hasnt come back into call!!!


Ah, thats good news!!! 



mellowma said:


> Oh 2, well that's even better. I can only have this one litter this year . I intend to enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> 6 weeks to go then, kittens for 13 weeks, except one who is staying longer, due to holidays, may be more, with the time of year?
> 
> ...


Mellowma ...I know just how you feel. Bibi is 4 weeks pregnant this Thurs/Friday...so only 5 weeks to go for us. Her stomach is visibly rounder now  I am soooo excited but also slightly terrified something may go wrong but trying to remain calm. The kitten pen is nearing completion.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> Ah, thats good news!!!
> 
> Mellowma ...I know just how you feel. Bibi is 4 weeks pregnant this Thurs/Friday...so only 5 weeks to go for us. Her stomach is visibly rounder now  I am soooo excited but also slightly terrified something may go wrong but trying to remain calm. The kitten pen is nearing completion.


I think Ice caught her on the Wednesday, so it's 3 weeks today but he may have caught her on the Monday. I am slightly terrified too, I have list of what I still need to get, I must add a bottle of Gin! Helps mum after birth (honest) 

Poppys ottoman is all ready and made up for her, Misty thinks it's hers.

I will move it closer to my bed the closer we get but she is a nightmare at night, she pulls on your hair, purrs loudly, so my husband will be sleeping on an inflatable bed for a while!

I was looking at the kittening pens on ebay and they look good for keeping them safe I may have buy one. OH not very good at DIY it's took him 6 months -1 year to get the cat run up. It still needs bit doing to the inside. i wouldn't want to stress him out with talks of "kittening pens"


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I am slightly terrified too, I have list of what I still need to get, I must add a bottle of Gin! Helps mum after birth (honest)
> Yes, I think a tipple to steady the nerves may come in handy!
> 
> I was looking at the kittening pens on ebay and they look good for keeping them safe I may have buy one. OH not very good at DIY it's took him 6 months -1 year to get the cat run up. It still needs bit doing to the inside. i wouldn't want to stress him out with talks of "kittening pens"


I can sympathise , my hubby is not really a DIY man either (my brother-in-law normally does all that for us) but when he found out the pen I wanted cost £500 he decided to have a go. Looks really good so far.....just the lid to go. After getting more bits which he originally forgot to buy , it has cost us £230 and is a good size so really pleased. However, he has spent hours on it and swears he will never make another one again! lol

I was worried that Bibi would be tempted to have the kittens under my bed or move them there which she can get under but we can't. Also, we need to be able to keep them safe when I am at work.

I'm hoping she will have the kittens in the pen as we have built it with a nesting box. Well that's the plan, but bet she has other ideas...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> I can sympathise , my hubby is not really a DIY man either (my brother-in-law normally does all that for us) but when he found out the pen I wanted cost £500 he decided to have a go. Looks really good so far.....just the lid to go. After getting more bits which he originally forgot to buy , it has cost us £230 and is a good size so really pleased. However, he has spent hours on it and swears he will never make another one again! lol
> 
> I was worried that Bibi would be tempted to have the kittens under my bed or move them there which she can get under but we can't. Also, we need to be able to keep them safe when I am at work.
> 
> I'm hoping she will have the kittens in the pen as we have built it with a nesting box. Well that's the plan, but bet she has other ideas...


You will have to let us see the finished product! It sounds perfect! I move mine to a crate at around 3/4 weeks to a little room at the back of the house, tiled (easily cleaned) and warm, then start letting them out for a little while, each day. I love it when I open the door and they come wandering out!


----------

